# die Neuen Koi 2014?



## Vera44 (6. März 2014)

Hallo!

Mal Eure Meinung!?
Die beiden, der oben und der unten im Bild würden mir gefallen. Sie kommen nächste Woche aus Japan, sind 35 - 40 cm groß. Was meint Ihr? Kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2014)

Hi Vera,

meine pers. Meinung:

der oben: 

Den unten würd ich eher nicht nehmen.........


----------



## Zacky (6. März 2014)

Hi Vera.

Den unten würde ich auch nehmen.

Bei dem oben, wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, da es für mich zu viel Schwarz am Kopf wäre, das Rot etwas blass-Orange scheint, aber das Weiß sieht sehr schön aus.

Ich würde vermutlich eher einen der Beiden auf dem Bild rechts nehmen - auch wenn es nicht so gut zu erkennen ist (auf Grund der Spiegelung) scheint für mein Gefühl das Rot und Schwarz zueinander ausgeglichener. Sind das eigentlich Doitsu - also schuppenlose!?


----------



## Andre 69 (6. März 2014)

Den Oben würde ich auch nehmen ! Der auf 4 Uhr , unter der Spiegelung , ist auch nicht schlecht !
Grüsse ins Saarland !


----------



## muh.gp (6. März 2014)

Der oben wäre mir vom Sumi zu schwer und ich hätte Angst, dass das Rot noch vom Schwarz gefressen wird. Aber der Showa links wäre mein Fall. Und den Hi Utsuri in der Mitte rechts, der hat eine tolle Zeichnung. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual...

Schön, dass die Geschmäcker so wundervoll verschieden sind.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Vera44 (6. März 2014)

Hallo!
Da sieht man mal wieder, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich schaue mir die Fischis mal in "Natura" an wenn die da sind. Soweit ich weiss sind beide Doitsu.
Der Preis für beide soll 400€ betragen. Sie sind nur 20 km von hier. Der Verkäufer will sich bei mir melden wenn die Fischis da sind. Dann geh ich mir die Koi ansehen. Vielleicht sind die anderen die man nicht so gut erkennen kann ja noch schöner, oder es kommen noch andere die auch schön sind!? Ich kann sie ja gleich nach der Quarantäne nehmen da ich die 3 Koi ja noch in der IH habe.


----------



## Vera44 (6. März 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Der oben wäre mir vom Sumi zu schwer und ich hätte Angst, dass das Rot noch vom Schwarz gefressen wird. Aber der Showa links wäre mein Fall. Und den Hi Utsuri in der Mitte rechts, der hat eine tolle Zeichnung.



meine haben wenig Sumi, vielleicht gefällt er mir deshalb, der Hi Utsuri - da hast Du Recht und beim Showa - ich weiss nicht die Farbe am Kopf gefällt mir nicht, ob das noch weiss wird?


----------



## muh.gp (6. März 2014)

Wegen dem Weiß am Kopf... Ich denke es sind Nisai, oder? Dann wird der Kopf noch weiß. Wobei viel spannender ist doch, ob sich das Sumi am Kopf weiter entwickelt. Hat aber schon was von Zockerei... 

Viel Spaß bei der Auswahl und berichte uns über das Ergebnis, wenn es so weit ist.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Vera44 (6. März 2014)

Ja Holger

das mache ich. Versprochen! Ob es Nisai sind habe ich nicht gefagt. Ich werd es nachholen wenn ich dort bin.


----------



## lotharw (6. März 2014)

Hallo Vera,

jeder Koi kann sich in deinem Teich noch farblich etwas ändern,jeder Teich hat ein wenig andere Wasserwerte und dein Futter auch.
Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## rease (7. März 2014)

Hey Vera,

wo genau aus Japan, von welchem Züchter?! Rein optisch gefällt mir der Showa (ganz oben) von der Bande am besten. Wobei das Rot etwas kräftiger sein könnte. Geht eher ins orange? Der Hi Utsuri ich weiß nicht so recht... Müsste man noch andere Bilder sehen... Schauen zumindest von der Körperform ganz gut aus...

Grüße Martin


----------



## Vera44 (7. März 2014)

Hallo Martin!

Hab ich glatt vergessen zu fragen, will mir die Koi erst mal anschauen. Dann kann ich ja noch nachfragen. Sie kommen am 13.März an.


----------



## Tommy56479 (7. März 2014)

Hallo erst einmal von mir
Vera möchte sich zwei schöne Fische kaufen, und das sind zwei schöne Fische. Glaubt ihr man bekommt für 200 € einen Top koi zu kaufen ? Außerdem mit dieser Größe der beiden Fische kann das ganze auch noch hinten losgehen. Wenn dir die Fische gefallen Vera, dann solltest du sie dir kaufen. Bei 20.000 € könnte ich euer rumgenörgel verstehen. Macht doch nicht aus jedem Fisch eine Missgeburt.


----------



## muh.gp (8. März 2014)

Hi Tommy,

Vera hat uns nach unserer Meinung gefragt. Wo liegt das Problem? Und von Missgeburten hat hier niemand gesprochen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Vera44 (8. März 2014)

HOHHHH Brauner ganz ruhig!

Ich habe ja nur um Eure Meinung gebeten. Die Entscheidung liegt letztendlich bei mir. Gesehen hab ich sie ja noch nicht, nur auf dem Bild, genau wie Ihr. Mir ist es egal von welchem Züchter, gefallen müssen sie mir. Sie kommen ja erst an, dann gehe ich gucken und entscheide dann.
Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Michael H (9. März 2014)

Hallo

Ich find beide Toll , würde aber zum oberen Tentieren .

Schau sie dir in Natura an und Entscheide dann.......


----------



## Tottoabs (9. März 2014)

Tja, also für 200 Euro das Stück....also da bin ich wohl nicht Koi-Verrückt genug zu.


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2014)

Hi Vera,

ich würde für diesen Preis keinen aus der Schüssel kaufen. 
Das sind sicher Nisai aus dem letzten Jahr, die nicht gut gewachsen sind oder andere Schwächen haben.

Für das Geld kannst du später gute Tosai erwerben, die dann möglicherweise das Potential haben ein ganz toller Koi zu werden.

Koikauf ist aber auch eine Sache mit Emotionen. Wenn dir einer gut gefällt dann kauf ihn. 
Diese persönliche Beziehung lässt sich nicht mit Geld aufwiegen. Ich habe auch einige von denen ich mich nicht trennen würde, weil sie mir gefallen!


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2014)

Hallo,
Nein , nein, nein  so schön die sind, kaufen würde ich mir keinen !! 
Meinen allerersten habe ich von meinem Mann geschenkt bekommen, die anderen waren ebenfalls Geschenke, aus
Teichauflösungen etc.
Jetzt habe ich noch mindestens 50-100 Kinder vom letzten Jahr rumschwimmen, die auch irgendwann mal raus müssen.
Obwohl --- so ganz kann ich es nicht ablehnen, Geld für einen Fisch auszugeben --- aber nur, wenn es ein 
Schleierschwanzkoi wäre .


----------



## Tottoabs (10. März 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Schleierschwanzkoi wäre .


Dito,
nur leider müssen die Butterfly auch noch den metalic Schimmer haben und mir mit klaren Farben gefallen. Klar kosten durfen die auch nix.


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dito,
> Klar kosten durfen die auch nix.



STIMMT !!!!!


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Apr. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> STIMMT !!!!!


War heute bei der Fischfarm Schubert
Nur gucken nix Kaufen.....







Aber für 3,90 bei kleinen Butterfly
 2 x Metallic und Grin


Und eine Nummer größer gab es auch noch schöne Tiere.
  3 x Metallic, dabei ein mal Spiegel, ein mal Grin und einmal Pur



Wenn se groß werden müssen die Goldies raus

Wenn se nix werden......gehen die in die Verwandschaft.


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2014)

Ach, neeee, nix gekauft ??
Wieviele sind es denn geworden ???
Bei uns gibt es keine Fischfarm


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Apr. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wieviele sind es denn geworden ???
> Bei uns gibt es keine Fischfarm


Sind 2 Kleine und 3 etwas größere geworden.

Wie bei euch gibt es keine Fischfarm.....ich musste auch über eine Stunde fahren für einen Weg.
Von wo bist du ?


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2014)

Hi, in einem kleinen Dorf 15 km von Celle , könnte höchstens nach Hannover oder Braunschweig,
aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus .


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Apr. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hi, in einem kleinen Dorf 15 km von Celle , könnte höchstens nach Hannover oder Braunschweig,
> aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus .


Celle bis Wildeshausen ist auch nicht weiter als von uns. Bin auch fast über 1,5 Std gefahren.....schöne Tour für morgen.

Ich bin da spontan los, weil ich bisschen Zeit hatte....war innerhalb von 4 Std wieder zuhause. Einfach mal hin fahren. Gut ich fahre auch gerne mal ein Stück schau mir die Gegend an, lasse ein Hörbuch und das Navi dudeln und auf einmal ist man da 

Ich  war früher beruflich viel unterwegs.... ne Zeit lang täglich von Minden nach Gelsenkirchen oder Dortmund, mal nach Weisbaden....so 1,5 Stunden sitze ich locker auf einer Backe im Auto ab. Normaler Arbeitsweg war bei mir über 10 Jahre 56 km Landstraße...knapp ne Stunde morgens und Abends. Jetzt hab ich mich verändert und nur noch 15 km aber was man mal gewohnt war macht einem auch jetzt nix mehr aus.

https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=C...ZNV_ACnp5EJVCDG3RzEhS5QYVRknJw&t=h&mra=ls&z=8


----------



## rollikoi (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich mal an diesen Thread ran weil ich wissen möchte ob Vera bei den Koi zuschlug?

Und weil ich euch fragen möchte was ihr von dem Kikusui (Nisai, 50cm) haltet, hab ihn bei einem Händler im Nachbarort entdeckt und will ihn mir kaufen.
Der Händler hat noch mehr schöne Koi, unter Koi und Teich - Koi-Basar gibt's mehr Fotos.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Mai 2014)

Die Farbe und die Verteilung gefällt mir. Was mir nicht gefällt ist die Körperform.
Davon hab ich auch welche im Teich und die wachsen schlecht bis gar nicht mehr.
Das der erst Nisai ist kann ich gar nicht glauben.

Mandy


----------



## rollikoi (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

kann sein das er älter ist hab das evtl. falsch verstanden.
Das Doitsu eher nach oben und unten wachsen als nach vorne und hinten ist mir bekannt.
Hab ja einige Doitsu im Teich.
Ich bin begeistert von den klaren Farben dieser Tiere, vor allem von diesem weis.

LG Bernd


----------



## wusi (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Wie Mandy schon schrieb, ist er von der Körperform her etwas bauchig.

Hab nicht gewusst, dass es Kikusui auch in gelb gibt, kannte die bisher nur in rot!
Könnte das nicht ein Doitsu Hariwake sein?

LG


----------



## rollikoi (3. Mai 2014)

Ja das mit der Körperform ist bei Doitsu`s etwas bauchiger. Aber bei den Farben die sie bieten sieht man (bzw. ich) doch gerne darüber hinweg.
Mir wurde er als Kikusui angeboten und ich denke der Verkäufer weiss sehr gut Bescheid.

LG Bernd


----------



## rollikoi (5. Mai 2014)

Wenn das kein guter Kundenservice ist,
der Händler der den Kikusui anbietet hat mitgelesen und mir mitgeteilt das der Koi 2 1/2 Jahre alt ist also noch Nisai ist.
Ferner meinte er das es ein Kikusui ist. Ki heisst gelb auf japanisch.
Das Problem das auch immer wieder auftaucht ist das Fotos nie so sind wie die Wirklichkeit, man muss die Tiere sehen um sie zu beurteilen.

LG Bernd


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Mai 2014)

Meine 2 neuen 

Haben Potenzial


----------



## koimen (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bernd

Zu den Unterschieden hatten wir bereits vor einigen Jahren ebenfalls gefachsimpelt.....
siehe Unterschied Kikusui und Doitsu Kohaku
Muss auch sagen mein "Clown" gehört immer noch zu meinen Lieblingskoi. Er ist zwar ein Männchen dadurch schlank gebaut vom Body (bekommt sicher nie einen Hängebauch). Nun ist er ca. 9 -11Jahre Alt. Aber er ist immer noch wie seit dem ersten Tag, metallisch im Glanz und ein klares Weiss, dass ist das wichtigste! Sonst ist es kein Kikusui.

Gruss Kari


----------



## wusi (9. Mai 2014)

OK!

Da hat es der Rainer Thanner dann doch recht treffend beschrieben, bzw. auch der zweite Beitrag im verlinkten Thread:



ThomasK. schrieb:


> Auszug aus dem Nishikigoi Taikan: Doitsu Platinum *Kohaku *(Kikusui)





rainthanner schrieb:


> Kikusui = metallischer Fisch weiß/*rot *
> 
> Doitsu Kohaku = nichtmetallischer Fisch weiß/*rot*



Also eben doch ein roter Fisch. 

LG


----------



## rollikoi (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Sei es wie es sei, mir wurde der Fisch als Kikusui benannt von meinem Händler und wohl auch von Mario Barthelme der die Koi in Japan aussuchte. Von daher bleibts für mich ein Kikusui. 
Aber im Prinzip sind die Namen für mich Schall und Rauch. Das Tier gefällt mir und bei sowas kaufe ich nach Aussehen und nicht nach Namen.

LG Bernd


----------



## Meckes64 (10. Mai 2014)

Hier sind meine neuen Adoptivkinder:


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Mai 2014)

Leider nicht die beste Qualität, aber besser als nichts 
Spätestens nach der Quarantäne werden Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Meckes64 (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo! 
Heute sind wir Eltern von einem kleinen Shusui (20cm) geworden.
     
Bitte entschuldigt die schlechte  Bildqualität! 
Er frisst auf den Namen "Sushi".
Mal schauen, wie er/sie sich mit der Rasselbande verträgt. 
Viele Grüße 
Jana


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juni 2014)

Die Bilder habe ich noch vom April  
Die sind zum Teil echt explodiert die Fische. Mal schauen ob ich die Butterfly-Wolke eingestellt bekomme.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2014)

Hi,

bei mir gibst Montag auch wieder ein paar Koichen da ich die beiden Asagi net alleine lassen will - auch wenn der Händler schon seit 2 Jahren keine Asagi mehr im Programm hatte sollen es aber auch wieder Karpfen blau werden . (er hatte die letzte Woche zumindest was in Richtung Ochiba in den Becken)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2014)

Ich finde es eigendlich schöner, wenn es in eine Farbrichtung in einem Teich geht. Alles Blaue finde ich auch schön.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2014)

so, mal ein paar Bildchen von den kleinen blau-braunen

MfG Frank

          Anhang anzeigen 134954


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ach, neeee, nix gekauft ??
> Wieviele sind es denn geworden ???
> Bei uns gibt es keine Fischfarm


Falls du Sonntag nix zu tun hast.....habe grade gesehn :
*19.Juli verkaufsoffener Sonntag 13-17Uhr 
Fischfarm Schubert
Holzhausen 4
27793 Wildeshausen
Tel.04431-7049483

*
Bin schwerr am Überlegen ob ich da nicht mal wieder hin fahre. 1 Std hin, 1 Std zurück und zwischen drin 1/2 Std Fische gucken......vielleicht springt mich ja etwas günstiges an. Den orange mit weiß werde ich wohl demnächst abgeben.....wächst wie die Hölle aber er wird immer Weißer was mir nicht so gefällt. Das ist der Untere aus dem Eimerbild von 2014 oben aus dem Beitrag. 
.


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2015)

Totto, 
ich hätte pro Strecke mindestens 2 Stunden, runde 180 km. 
Außerdem feiern wir heute in einen Geburtstag rein, da kann ich morgen bestimmt nicht Auto fahren 
Aber Danke für den Tip .


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2015)

Bo das ist ja kurz vor England, schade.

LG René


----------

